# Offshore Venice La



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I ran a few trips this weekend on my new boat and had a good time out there on the deep blue chasing around yf and wahoo. On saturday I had my Buddy Gabe and his family on the boat and we stayed in close messing around with amberjack and other assorted bottom fish due to the weather conditions. We jigged up a limit of ajs and then went inside and caught some lane snapper, red snappers, white trouts and other fishy objects.







Sunday was the day we knew the weather was going to be nice so we rolled out early to the floaters and started live chumming for yf. WE had no takers on our mullets so we put a pair of diving baits in and started dragging around. Fairly quickly we picked up a stud hooter and after that my first yellowfin on the new boat







The action died off there so we headed out a little farther to some deep water rigs and proceeded to load up on yfs and more wahoo. We doubled up twice on hooters out there to make our wahoo total five and then caught a dozen more yellowfin. All were caught on diving plugs with 180 pound wire. At that point it was around 1 pm so we started working our way back to shore exploring some new territory to see if anyone was home. Picked up a pair of blackfin but that was it.Ended the day with five wahoo and 13 blackfin







On tuesday I had John Burnett and crew on my boat for some repeat yft and wahoo action. The tuna were cooperative but the wahoo were a no show. First pass by the rig was a double on 35 pound yf and it never slowed down. An hour and a half later we had 15 yf in the box all caught trolling with diving baits. The guys tried throwing poppers everytime we would hook up but no yellow love just blacks and skippies on top. We never saw a yf come up all day.We hit all the shelf rigs looking for wahoo but with no success. The guys did donate a few jigs to the amberjack population of the world. Around 2 we called it a day with our 15 yfs.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Do you run a charter or was this just a personal trip ? I have been looking to book a tuna trip out of Venice LA.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

local_hooker said:


> Do you run a charter or was this just a personal trip ? I have been looking to book a tuna trip out of Venice LA.


Capt Eddie runs charters out of Venice. His website is www.fishvenice.com I have fished with him before. Great Guy:thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I love to see the kids getting into the action! What kind of plugs were they? Mann's stretches?


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

No most were caught on xraps and mirrorlures I was more trolling for yellowfin and they prefer the small plugs


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Veeery nice! Glad to see those hoo's. Thats the kind of day I will be looking for in a couple weeks. Congrats on a super box of fish.


----------

